# TLF Social Media



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So if you're not already, be sure and follow TLF on social media...

Facebook: @thelawnforum
Twitter: @thelawnforum
Instagram: @thelawnforum​
^^^ It's like a 3-way herbicide. :lol:

But seriously - we'll be showcasing member lawns and other good stuff on those social media outlets. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://instagram.com/p/BfHinm-nh7E/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/thelawnforum/status/932400355551399937


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/photos/a.866329610175152.1073741828.865206873620759/1091916397616471/?type=3


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BfHinm-nh7E/


I have a feeling we've all been "that guy"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes! And there is always that moment when you realize 'this person has no idea what I'm talking about'. :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

So is this a lawn AA group?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> So is this a lawn AA group?


No way - they can overcome their addiction. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I thought this was social media :lol:


----------

